# A Few begginer questions.



## Devilweed (Jun 9, 2006)

I am new to this forum and too growing but look forward to it immensly.
I have a few basic questions that are probably trivial.
1.  I have part of a medium sized basement to use for growing, do I use a growbox (what the hell is a growbox?).
2.  Should I start my plants in small separate plastic containers?  or jiffy pots or what?
3.  If the room is not white is that okay, and what kind of reflectors do I need?
4.  Can I build a reflector "hood" over my lights.  Their those long Flourecent ones,  are those okay?

Sorry for so many questions, I just dont want to screw this up!  Oh, and I will have pics soon, but need to set things up first.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## FieldofDreams (Jun 9, 2006)

first off you need to decide what your needs are... how much you want to grow.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 9, 2006)

A lot...  honestly I am not as concerned with the highest possible yeilds, I am thinking more on how to get a good amount of good bud.  THeir white widow seeds by the way.


----------



## fusible (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not sure if you can get really good bud off just using fluoros, but then again havent tried it.... Lets see, a grow box is usually used when you are trying to be a bit discrete about the whole growing operation, now you say you have a basement- i dont think you need a growbox unless it isn't ok to have your garden out in the open. You can start your plants in whatever container you'd like, just make sure you provide proper drainage and if using small containers be ready to transplant once they outgrow them (every 1ft of growth-needs one gallon pot) oh and be sure to plant one per pot. The room doesn't have to be white, but it would help as white reflects light...
p.s. this is the wrong section for your q'z


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 9, 2006)

When is it OK to have your garden out in the open?


----------



## fusible (Jun 9, 2006)

Well I mean OK with the people you're living with/around... who knows he could have a house to himself... then it would be *completely *  OK.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 9, 2006)

fusible said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if you can get really good bud off just using fluoros, but then again havent tried it.... Lets see, a grow box is usually used when you are trying to be a bit discrete about the whole growing operation, now you say you have a basement- i dont think you need a growbox unless it isn't ok to have your garden out in the open. You can start your plants in whatever container you'd like, just make sure you provide proper drainage and if using small containers be ready to transplant once they outgrow them (every 1ft of growth-needs one gallon pot) oh and be sure to plant one per pot. The room doesn't have to be white, but it would help as white reflects light...
> p.s. this is the wrong section for your q'z



Thanks, sorry this was meant to be my grow journal but I got a bit nervus about planting stuff.  SOon though!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2006)

*Whats up DW. Sorry i thought this would be better if it was in the growroom setup and design section. i figured you would get more help trying to setup your grow. I didn't know you were gonna use this as your journal. Well look at it this way you can start a new one and you wont have all this in it.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 9, 2006)

Devilweed said:
			
		

> I am new to this forum and too growing but look forward to it immensly.
> I have a few basic questions that are probably trivial.
> 1. I have part of a medium sized basement to use for growing, do I use a growbox (what the hell is a growbox?).
> 2. Should I start my plants in small separate plastic containers? or jiffy pots or what?
> ...


*You say you have part of a basement to grow in. How big is the part you can use for growing? Yes start your plants in seperate containers and be sure to put some drainage holes in the bottom for excess water to drain out. You can either paint your walls flat white, cover them with aluminum foil using the backside of the foil or mylar. Sorry as far as building a reflector for those long tubes lights i'm not sure. *


----------



## Hick (Jun 9, 2006)

I think you need a good read Devilweed..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Growing-Marijuana.html
http://www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com/how-to-grow-marijuana.html
..a cple of "FREE" guides that will give you a basic understanding of the requirements..


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks, and for the links.  Its just those specific questiones that bother me.  Lets see, I have a corner of the basement about 6 or 7 ft on both sides, but its a big basement, so should I just cover the walls that wiill be near my plants?  The basement is mostly white though, covered with posters and junk.


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 23, 2006)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks, and for the links. Its just those specific questiones that bother me. Lets see, I have a corner of the basement about 6 or 7 ft on both sides, but its a big basement, so should I just cover the walls that wiill be near my plants? The basement is mostly white though, covered with posters and junk.
__________________

Hey DevilWeed If u Wanna Grow Some Good Weed Git Good Soil From Fox Farm Soils, Git Some Small Cups From Walmart and Put the Soil in them and put Holes at the bottom Like TGB Said,If ur GrowRoom is White it's okay but if i was you i would take all that Junk off the Wall and paint the Wall Bright Yellow, And Put Some Good Lights In there, The Only Reson u Paint the Room Bright Yellow is Because it's going to be a Sun in there When u Put them Light in there Trust me Need Any Help We here For that


----------



## Hick (Dec 23, 2006)

...*FLAT* "white"paint....


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 23, 2006)

One other thing to consider...when it comes time to flower, your growroom is going to have to be light tight.  Absolutely no light whatsoever during the 'night' period of your light cycle.  May help you decide if a 'growbox' inside your basement is necessary or not.

Good Luck


----------



## funstarfish (Feb 6, 2007)

How would one take a portion of a basement and get it light tight without a box of some sort?  what would be other options?  Id love to know...  thanks


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 7, 2007)

funstarfish said:
			
		

> How would one take a portion of a basement and get it light tight without a box of some sort? what would be other options? Id love to know... thanks


 
Many successfully use tarps or opaque plastic to hang temporary walls...some hydro shops sell zippers designed to be used as a door.


----------

